# Problème wifi disparu et Freewifi



## McRiP63 (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis peu, j'ai un soucis avec mon réseau wifi (avec une Freebox) et tout marchait très bien. Mais depuis 2 jours, mon réseau wifi a disparu, mon macbook ne le détecte plus, cependant il détecte le réseau Freewifi de ma box...
Je n'ai rien changé au sein de mon installation donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon réseau s'est évanoui dans la nature.

J'ai essayé de rebooter la freebox, le macbook mais rien n'y fait

Quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ? une solution ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## guilio_19 (26 Septembre 2009)

Salut !
Dans préférences système puis dans réseau, airport, avancé (en bas à droite), regarde la liste des réseaux. Celui de ta box y est-il ? Si non, utilise + pour l'ajouter. Ca devrait fonctionner ensuite.


----------



## McRiP63 (26 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Oui il y est, et il figure tout en haut de la liste...
Et lorsque je scanne le réseau avec airport (dans la barre des menus), il ne détecte que le Freewifi...

C'est incompréhensible... (du moins pour moi !  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------

Je tenais à préciser que sur mon autre ordinateur (branché en ethernet) la connexion à la freebox ne pose pas de problème. Les soucis viennent du wifi.

Par ailleurs, depuis quelques instants, je ne capte même plus le freewifi!!  (aucun changements effectués pourtant...:mouais 

Si quelqu'un a une solution


----------



## mactomaurfab (4 Avril 2011)

Depuis 48h je n'ai plus de wifi.


Sur mon boitier Free TV je capte le wifi du voisin... 


Incompréhensible!


----------



## kolibri33 (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMAC Intel et moi aussi j'ai exactement le même problème que vous !! La Live box est bien bien détectée mais impossible d'avoir la connexion que ce soit avec FIrefox ou Safari. Alors que le pc portable qu'on a ne rencontre aucun portable. La connexion revient 1 ou 2 jours après.... Mystère. J'ai effectuée les mêmes démarches citées ci-dessous.... mais rien n'y fait... Bizarre bizarre ! si quelqu'un a une solution depuis tout ce temps, je prends !! 

Merci, à bientôt


----------



## kolibri33 (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Y'a vraiment personne qui peut faire quelque chose ? 
La conection se fait bien la semaine et le WE ça plante (surtout le dimanche) 
Si besoin plus d'info dites le moi
A cours d'idées......

Merci !


----------



## vincentn (18 Avril 2011)

Tu as essayé de changer de canal WiFi. Généralement il est sur le 11, et cela peut rentrer en conflit avec d'autres réseaux WiFi.

Maintenant, moi, mon problème est un peu différent. Cela fait un an que j'avais la même config en WiFi, et cela fonctionnait impeccablement. Depuis hier, mon MacBook Pro de 2009 ne trouve plus mon réseau WiFi, juste le freewifi de ma box. Aucun changement de paramétrage pouvant expliquer cela.

Reboot de la box, changement de canal, etc. rien n'y change
Reboot du mac, toutes mises à jour faites, rien non plus.

Passage sous Seven via BootCamp, mon réseau est trouvé et la connexion se fait sans problème.
Retour Sous Snow Leopard, rien en revanche.

Mes autres appareils reliés en Wifi à mon réseau (smartphone, PS3, &#8230 le trouvent et se connectent sans problèmes également.

Cela ne semble donc pas être un problème matériel, peut-être logiciel (mais pourquoi seulement depuis hier alors ?). Bref, vraiment bizarre.

Donc obligé pour l'instant de passer par l'ethernet, pas vraiment l'idéal pour un portable.


PS : Mon réseau apparait maintenant par intermittence sous Mac OS, mais ne reste pas bien longtemps. Et toujours pas moyen de me connecter. Quand j'arrive à avoir mon réseau, il m'indique "délai de connexion dépassé" :/


----------



## edd72 (18 Avril 2011)

McRiP63 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Oui il y est, et il figure tout en haut de la liste...
> Et lorsque je scanne le réseau avec airport (dans la barre des menus), il ne détecte que le Freewifi...
> ...



Vérifie ton paramétrage WiFi sur ton compte Free et redémarre ta FB.


----------



## pol7 (7 Septembre 2011)

bonsoir,
j ai un pbs de connexion avec un routeur wifi micradigital en liaison avec un modem adsl D-LINK
Qd j'utilise le routeur, la connexion wifi ne marche pas, alors que lorsque je branche avec un cable reseau "ethernet" directement sur le modem cela marche
je précise que le routeur wifi marche normalement avec mes autres pc windows


----------



## Phil-78 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Pour aller dans le sens des messages précédents j'ai également observé de serieux problemes WIFI apres la mise à jour 1.1.1 du serveur de Free. 

Ma configuration mélange des ordinateurs MAC, Windows et appareils mobiles IOS (Iphone & Ipad). L'ensemble fonctionnait correctement avant la mise à jour. 

Depuis, il m'est impossible d'avoir une navigation internet à partir des appareils Apple connectés sur mon réseau wifi domestique. 

La seule possibilité est de passer par le réseau 'Freewifi' qui est apparu à la suite de la mise à jour de la box 

Je précise les points suivant : 

- Les ordinateurs connectés en filaire (ethernet) fonctionnent parfaitement (aussi bien windows que mac) 
- Les périphériques wifi (Iphone, Ipad et Imac en wifi) se connectent bien au réseau Wifi et obtiennent du serveur DHCP la bonne adresse IP 
- la connexion au réseau wifi semble complète avec IP, masque de sous réseau, DNS, ... 
- La force du réseau est au maximum et n'est pas en cause dans le manque de traffic 

J'ai procédé a plusieurs changement de configuration avec le service d'assistance free qui n'ont pour le moment rien donné (renommage réseau, changement du canal, changement de la protection wifi, coupure du freewifi, changement de la plage DHCP, désactivation du nouveau Free airmédia, ....) 

Le service d'assistance m'indique qu'ils n'ont par ailleurs pas connaissance de problèmes similaires suite au changement de version du firmware. 

Dernière précision, je me suis connecté en Wifi avec un ordinateur portable sous windows 7 et cela fonctionnait correctement (à la fois la connexion et la navigation sur internet) 

Je suis convaincu que les configurations locales ne sont pas en cause et qu'il faudra malheureusement attendre soit une procédure de correction de free soit une nouvelle mise à jour firmware. 

ps : la mise a jour 1.1.2 diffusée récemment n'a pas reglé le probleme


----------

